# A little guidance



## omnibus64 (Sep 11, 2013)

So it's been a little over a year now since I got serious about bodybuilding in general. My body fast has to be near 13-15 percent but can't find someone to accurately take it in the are I'm in. I'd like to compete within the next few years (don't have any aspirations of being Mr.Olympia) because people basically scoffed at me and ridiculed me when I suggested it.

Anyway, my diet has been lacking and I'm wondering if I can get some feedback and direction from the board. I currently am getting a little over 200 grams of protein which I thought was good given I'm 200 lbs at 5'9". I do have trouble with carbohydrates though as I try to keep them low but have heard varying opinions about them. I know that my fat intake has to be close to 100g daily also. 

My main sources of protein are: 
True Nutrition protein powders
Ground Meat (80/20)
Red Meat (Shoulder steaks and such)
Egg Whites and whole eggs
Tuna Fish

I know I need to become diverse in my protein intake and I'm testing the waters with that. I was just wondering what would be suggested since I want to get down to about 190 lbs. I know this can't be accomplished tomorrow but will take months and years, I just want to better prep myself to be successful and not fail.


----------



## kubes (Sep 11, 2013)

Can you post up your nutrition plan with macros and your stats?


----------



## BIG D (Sep 11, 2013)

300g protein
125g fat
cycle carbs...50g one day, 75g one day, 100g, repeat 

you WILL lose fat


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 11, 2013)

How old are you?
How long have you been lifting?
What kind of training do you use?
How often do you train?
Are you cycling? If so how many cycles? How long have you been on? What kind of gear and doses?
What kind of job do you work?
Do you have another account under the screen name "needspractice"?

Gives us some feed back and we can get you going-


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool it enigmatic.lol Hes not needspractice but Omni can you give us some more information and perhaps a picture but not necessary ..ib


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Cool it enigmatic.lol Hes not needspractice but Omni can you give us some more information and perhaps a picture but not necessary ..ib



LoL it was an inside joke for you buddy- LoL


----------



## omnibus64 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry guys, I was being a little vague. I can't give exact macros as I tried just guessing (terrible I know). I am 23 and have been lifting for a little over a year. I had attempted utilizing DC with a workout partner that knew the information well but we just nixed it after feeling like we weren't utilizing all the energy we had. I see that DC wasn't utilized correctly in this situation. I saw your post where you mentioned German Volume Training, but came across a video where someone mentioned progressive overload for beginners. I am cycling and currently on a cruise dose that recently upped to 250 a week (Test C) and am going to blast within a month. I was thinking with going 300 mg/ml and 500 mg/ml Deca a week. I've been on for just about a year and I work at a local produce market (mainly unloading all the heavy shit).


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 12, 2013)

Well i would have said to get a good base of your max natural hormonal potential due to age and training experience but i see you nixed that with aas which is just a personal choice you made and i see that alot with todays younger generation but just make sure you pct correctly because someday you may want a family and blanks dont help matters.. sorry i went off track and someone skilled in diet will chime in and help..ib


----------

